# Hydraulic Levelling is cool - trust me



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

We recently returned from our first protracted holiday in Hymietoo (well apart from Le Mans for 10 days with Android GB) and I have to report that anyone thinking of installing hydraulic levelling system on their van - just do it or better still find a van where someone else has fitted them and buy that one like we did!!

Apart from a level van, its almost worth it just to see the faces of other campers watching you, as if by magic, level your van in ohhhh about 45 seconds then crack open a beer!!. 

Couple of point to consider. 
1. You have to have the payload capacity cos they ain't light 
2. You have to justify the cost. Ours were already fitted when we got the van so not a consideration 
3. Whatever system you fit there must be a manual override facility and by override I mean a hand pump/crank system cos when these babies are down - you are planted. If for any reason you cannot lift them you going no-where. 
4. If you camp on really uneven ground it is sometime not possible to get the hydraulic legs down enough to use - but it has to be really uneven. 

Once down they can lift the van clear of the ground to level if needs be, which is useful if you have to change a tyre - nothing more stable. 

So in conclusion I would say they are a great gadget if you have the payload and the cash or like us you got lucky...... 

Sorry Android GB you can't have em 

Cheers 
Peter


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I did look at a hydraulic leveling system but at £2500.00 I couldnt justify it although I would still like one, anyone know of a cheaper system (hydraulic that is)


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

hymietoo said:


> Sorry Android GB you can't have em
> 
> Cheers
> Peter


Hmmmm.............. I was afraid you were going to say that. I'll have to sort out another sneaky way to get them from you.

Should have alerted the payload police to stop you when you entered the country, overloaded with wine, Camembert, and Desparados :lol:

Andrew


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

I couldn't justify the cost on my old Autotrail Chieftain now on the RV its magic, always level and quick to do no dirty blocks to lug around. couldn't live without them now...


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

ive been trying to get a quote off transleiser but they dont seem interested anybody no where else i can get them fitted


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Dearest Andriod GB

If, at LE mans next year I am awakened in the night by the sound of spanner on Hymietoo I will know know it is. Yep they really are the greatest and now I have uprated to 4 tonnes you can call whom ever you like. Re wine I thoguht you might call the weight police so i imported it all internally to thwart your efforst to have me arrested. Do you like my Homer logic. Rather be done for being pissed than over weight... NOT!!

Cheers
Peter.


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry gjc cant help - ours were fitted when we got her and of German manufacture. No surprise then that they look like they could lift a tank!!

Cheers
Peter.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

hymietoo said:


> No surprise then that they look like they could lift a tank!!
> 
> Cheers
> Peter.


Well they've got a lot of experience in that area :lol: :lol:

Andrew


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

As anyone tried the Air Suspension system as advertised by AS Air Syspension? They claim that in addition to better stability, ferry drive on etc. you can use it to level the MH as well?

http://www.as-airsuspension.co.uk/index.htm

Any experience or thoughts?


----------



## 107313 (Sep 28, 2007)

gjc if you search the site for levelltronic you will find a full link to the levelltronic manufacturers site. They have list of UK agents, Transleisure is not their only one now and you should find joy with someone else.

Transleisure fitted mine, made a good job of it, but they couldn't supply spares, like a duplicate remote.


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks i will try that give up with transleisure if they cant be bothered to sale an item their defiantly not going to provide after sales service


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Had a look at the link and the system does look good. Bear in mind that it is a levelling system so will not prevent rocking even if the van is level, something you might not wish to advertise!!   

It might be a consideration as I know "her indoors" does like the solidity of hydraulic legs but as always its a questions of personal choice.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

hymietoo said:


> Had a look at the link and the system does look good. Bear in mind that it is a levelling system so will not prevent rocking even if the van is level, something you might not wish to advertise!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


So Peter...why would the van be rocking anyway? :roll: :wink:


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Yo big man - like I need to tell you matie.....

Now then now then - lets keep this all above board.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just thought I would point out a possible flaw in GJC's plan. 

BIBI
PW


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Levelling*

Had Air suspension on the last Van worked a treat reduced body roll increased stability etc. Not intended as a levelling device.

Steve


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Apart from being cool. Just think your drinks glass holds more contents when horizontal.

Kind regards


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

navman said:


> So Peter...why would the van be rocking anyway? :roll: :wink:


Peters' natural modesty prevents him from telling you all that he is the British & Commonwealth Gold Medal holder for the freestyle Restricted Area Gymnastics event.

To maintain this standard he needs to practice every day, even whilst on holiday.

Andrew


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Alas my secret is out. Its a grueling training program but one which always appears a crown pleaser judging by the circle of on-watchers that always seem to appear as if by magic along with the usual shouts of
"cor blimey e's gonna break something" or from shed pullers "I gotta get me one of those" or from a doctor once "thats never been available on prescription"

Having said that I recall being deeply distressed when spying a large crowd forming around Androids MH at Le Mans year before last. Glad that back injury forced you to withdraw from serious competition this year matie although it was great to view your efforts in the freestyle.

Still........ is anyone going to get back on topic before we all get told off??      

BIBI
PW


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

gjc said:


> ive been trying to get a quote off transleiser but they dont seem interested anybody no where else i can get them fitted


The price is quite clearly marked on their Website and has been for a while.

look at www.transleisure.co.uk

Only here to help


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

''The server at www.transleisure.co.uk is taking too long to respond.''
????????????????
Since you are in Leeds as well Ventra, could you nick down and see if they are still in business?


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks pricey mind. You may want to check your connection as I got on their site instantly...

Cheers

Peter.


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

the price in their website is a bit out of date a bit like the branch in leeds that has been closed for quite a time now probably because they didn't get back to any of their customers or provide an after sales service, talking to bill senior at malvern shoe i was told i would be looking atleast £3000 for the size of kit i required and this was subject to a inspection of my vehicle but unfortunately they could not be bothered to get back to me with a costing or availability


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We all know that Transleisure is out of business so that avenue is out. - Does anyone know who fits an hydraulic leveling system? I know that Towtal fit an electric version but wondered if anyone knows of an hydraulic version? On the Towtal electric version (made by the Italian firm Ares Engineering) there has been one or two adverse comments but nobody has so far come up with any experiences - can anyone help?


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi when I last spoke to bill snr at towtal he mentioned they still do fit the hydraulic leveling system, I think around £4000.00 + give him a ring. 
Hope this helps 
Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rent*

Hey,

At that kind of money I think I would rather spend another £1,000 on top and get Full Air Suspension as fitted to Ambulances. At least that way I would get a decent rear ride thrown in!.

Nice Idea though.

Trev.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Brian/Trev

Have you heard any bad news about the electric version - Towtal are quoting £2450 fitted - as Trev says its a lot of money even at £2450 so I'd rather make sure I spend any money wisely


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi 
I have the level tronic fitted to our kontiki 669 they work well when fitted properly
Trans leisure fitted ours 6 months ago, we have now found out that they are fitted wrong we are at present going through the process of getting them fitted Wright 
All that a side they do work really well


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> We all know that Transleisure is out of business so that avenue is out. - Does anyone know who fits an hydraulic leveling system? I know that Towtal fit an electric version but wondered if anyone knows of an hydraulic version? On the Towtal electric version (made by the Italian firm Ares Engineering) there has been one or two adverse comments but nobody has so far come up with any experiences - can anyone help?


Have a look at Southdowns Motor Caravans. I believe Wobby is having a system fitted there.

Andrew


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I've looked at Sandownmotors and they are offering an hydraulic system that looks the bees knees. However the cost for a MH up to 4000KG is £3499 plus VAT bringing the total cost to just over £4100. Over 4000kg is approx £250 +VAT more. The Special offer of £500 discount applies to the first 6 installations and as the advert states from May 2007 that is probably over by now.

Goldsmitte of Germany are also offering several versions of hydraulic systems that start at the same price as the EP system that Sandownmotors are offering getting more and more expensive - I can't see a UK dealer listed so you would have the added expense of a trip to Germany (or a detour of an existing one)

Monsi - sorry to hear of your troubles but pleased to hear you are otherwise happy with the performance - is there any chance you could elaborate on your experiences with the Level Tronic system?

I'm trying to weigh up in my mind how much use it will get and is the hydraulic system worth almost twice the cost of the electric version.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Vennwood, I'd get in touch with Southdowns and ask them what the best price they would offer for the system. Tell them about the forum and tell them that you would write a report as there are several other people who are interested in the system.

See how you get on


Andrew


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Andrew,

I've sent them an e-mail and will telephone them later to see what the best deal is. Also done the same with Goldsmitte - just for comparison. I'll let you know how I get on but that won't be for over a week as we are off travelling until then

Pete


----------

